# 13 foot Noe knock off - Glasstream



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

nice job well done. Beautiful little skiff, looks sweeet


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

No build pics??? Looks very good, a project like that is a fantasy of mine.


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry, no pictures, I was rushing to get it done in time for xmas. My intent was to get it back to stock as best as possible, leaving the mods for my pops to decide on, after he's had a chance to fish in it. Interestingly, the hull is almost an exact copy of the 13 foot gheenoe brand boat I had, except the hull material is considerably thinner on this boat. It's lighter, which is good considering my dad is getting older and will be using a yak cart to launch and retrieve the boat. He'll probably use and electric motor most of the time, fishing a lot of the smaller lakes in NY. Lots of bass in the spring and fall.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

What brand is it? My first Riverhawk was so thin you could see sunlight through the hull. It also sank on its maiden voyage, hehe.   In their defense they promptly replaced the hull with a later model one.

As long as it floats, I guess the lighter the better!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> What brand is it? My first Riverhawk was so thin you could see sunlight through the hull. It also sank on its maiden voyage, hehe.   In their defense they promptly replaced the hull with a later model one.
> 
> As long as it floats, I guess the lighter the better!


Gheenoes are the same once you scratch through the gelcoat. Kinda unnerving...

-T


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

> What brand is it? My first Riverhawk was so thin you could see sunlight through the hull. It also sank on its maiden voyage, hehe.   In their defense they promptly replaced the hull with a later model one.
> 
> As long as it floats, I guess the lighter the better!



The brand is "Glasstream", I bought from the original owner, who purchased it in 1979. They must of had an agreement with the folks at Gheenoe, because the hull is spot on copy.


----------

